# new guy



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

just joined today but have been yard haunting for a long time. looking forward to some new ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, haunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'll just be the Walmart greeter around here... HOWDY


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome HOH! Can't wait to see some of your past years haunts...oh...and this year too!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I'm looking for some new ideas too, got any?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Haunt and welcome!!! Happy October!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

We are looking forward to your stuff too!


----------

